# Finally on our way to Orewa



## linbin (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally business visa through, flights booked, container booked we will be landing 19 Jan and we have even bought a house! stress levels high, lists taking over the office, lots of wine being imbibed and Christmas & farewells to get over too. Excited, scared yes and the restlane:


----------



## relocatella (Nov 27, 2011)

:clap2: This is so exciting

I realize your profile reads you are located in France. If your container is going from France to N-Z, I'll be very interested in your experience, moving company, size of you container, what were the initial and final costs, service and advise from the moving company etc...


----------

